# Striped Bass Fish Finder



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I searched the Fishing Bible forum for fish finder, but all the pictures showing the fish finder are gone.

Anyhow, I just have a specific question regarding the fish finder to be used for catching striped bass. Usually, the fish finder instructions call for a very short (1-1/2" to 3") leader tying the hook to the three-way swivel. The reason for the short leader is to prevent the hook and bait helicoptering during a power cast. My concern is that the short leader may prevent the striped bass from picking up the bait (bloodworm) and also hooking the fish in the mouth. I am thinking about increasing the length to, say 6 inches, to allow the striped bass to pick up the bait, swallowing the bait a few inches before getting hooked properly. What do you think?  Also, what do you think the best length should be?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

The fish finder rig I make uses the hook on a short snell (6in), a bead, and a sinker slide. The bead limits the travel of the sinker slide but also allows the fish to pick up the bait without the interference of the weight. 

You can power cast and after the weight settles you can strip off more line, and/or set your reel for free spool.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I have heard this too many times before that the slider will allow the fish to pick up the bait without feeling the weight. I thought about this many times, but after making the cast, I would put the rod in the spike, and keep the line a little tight so that I would see the fish bite which mean that the fish would feel the weight also. If I leave my reel in free spool, there are other problems such as catching a cownose ray or big fish which would strip the reel or backlashing the reel, or the fish would cross over to other lines to get tangled up. I have experienced making casts where the free sinker goes in one direction, and the bait goes in another direction. As a result, I stopped using the sliding sinker and fastened it to my three-way swivel.


----------



## cnerem (Dec 29, 2011)

what type of reel are you using green? i have a Penn squall 12 that i can set to free spool and has the clicker that you can turn on.. on my Penn spin-fisher 950ss you can set the drag down and if something is big enough to pull the line it'll click as well


----------



## cnerem (Dec 29, 2011)

And as Big Rad was saying ive known a fish finder rig to consist of a hook with a swivel and a sliding weight


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

i know, the bible thread is practically half gone, and the other half like the River rig thread is a bunch of North carolina guys that live in the same neighborhood joking about something that happened at freds house last night while drinking whiskey and eating bbq ribs. 

Back in like 2009 when i first joined his site, that red drum 101 thread was the best thing i ever seen. I wish i saved it all and printed it before all the pictures were lost. The original poster was about to remake the thing, but the forum users failed to achieve his petition type agreement. 

Everybody already said what needs to be said on the fish finder, but why don't you look up the pulley rig. A little more hardware, but the hook attaches to the sinker, and once it hits the water/sand the hook releases from the sinker. And you can the longer leader you desire. 

Their is also a cannonball rig, Which casts the bait with the sinker and hook practically together. And let give it some slack and few seconds, and with the almighty power of the ocean, your bait should be a ways from your sinker.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

PandaBearJeff said:


> i know, the bible thread is practically half gone, and the other half like the River rig thread is a bunch of North carolina guys that live in the same neighborhood joking about something that happened at freds house last night while drinking whiskey and eating bbq ribs.
> 
> Back in like 2009 when i first joined his site, that red drum 101 thread was the best thing i ever seen. I wish i saved it all and printed it before all the pictures were lost. The original poster was about to remake the thing, but the forum users failed to achieve his petition type agreement.
> 
> ...


I use the pulley... It's more of a situational rig but it works anywhere. If the bottom is sand, fishfinder is awesome. Once you get into the rocks, the pulley is more effective plus you can add sinker clip with bait clip and hide your bait behind the sinker on splashdown. Keeps the bait on the hook and increases your distance.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

No 3-way is used on a fishfinder. 

It's like Big Rad said......it's a sliding sinker rig using a 2-way crane swivel and a bead between the crane swivel and the sliding sinker, whether it be an egg sinker or a sliding surf sinker holder. 6" to 2' leader on the other end of the swivel. I always use large circle hooks for easy C&R, with minimal harm to a short striper.

If using a spinning reel w/ no baitrunner option, always back off the drag while in the rod holder.


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Green cart Big Rad is right. We have fished this rig in OBX at the point and have been elbow to elbow with very few issues as far as entanglements. I would suggest that if you are going to use it in a rod holder I would suggest using a fish finder reel( *has two drag systems.one at the front of the reel and one in the rear of the reel. Usually use for live bait fishing*) and the biggest mistake that I see people do with this rig is to pull it tight after the cast, which defeats the purpose of the rig. so keep a little slack in your line after the bait settles. This helps with the hook set especially if you are using a circle hook and if so the hook set principles work well with this rig. with your concern of a ray or big fish stripping your line, I think you will be close enough that that should not happen. I have use the hook length from 6-8 inches with no issues. Good luck.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I realized that I was not aware of the cannonball rig.

After researching cannonball rig, I came to the conclusion that the difference between cannonball rig and fish finder rig is the location of the sliding sinker. Usually, the shock leader is used in addition to the short hook leader which is 1-1/2 inches up to 6 inches or longer depending on the fisherman's preference. Thus, if a fish finder rig is used, the sliding sinker is on the shock leader. If the cannon ball rig is used, then the sliding sinker is on the short hook leader. Big Rad said that he put hook, bead and the sliding sinker on his 6 inch leader which is a cannonball rig, not a fish finder rig. Thus, while these two rigs look similar, there is a big difference of the impact of the sliding sinker. Thus, my three way finder is more closely related to the cannonball rig.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Thus, Big Rad is using the cannonball rig.

Am aware of various reel adjustments.

Am now considering using 6 inch hook leader in my three way rig or cannonball rig.

Sorry for short statements as I had to retype my reply several times.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Green Cart said:


> I searched the Fishing Bible forum for fish finder, but all the pictures showing the fish finder are gone.
> 
> Anyhow, I just have a specific question regarding the fish finder to be used for catching striped bass. Usually, the fish finder instructions call for a very short (1-1/2" to 3") leader tying the hook to the three-way swivel. The reason for the short leader is to prevent the hook and bait helicoptering during a power cast. My concern is that the short leader may prevent the striped bass from picking up the bait (bloodworm) and also hooking the fish in the mouth. I am thinking about increasing the length to, say 6 inches, to allow the striped bass to pick up the bait, swallowing the bait a few inches before getting hooked properly. What do you think?  Also, what do you think the best length should be?










Changes from this image - I use about a 3" lead from the hook to the swivel AND I use another bead on top of the coastlock swivel.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Neil keeps saying he's going to redo the drum rig thread, but no dice yet. The images in that original thread were posted in his photobucket account or something similar but he deleted them, which is why they're missing. I'll bug him and send him a PM.

The main issue with helicoptering occurs with heavy baits. From a physics standpoint, the lighter bait swings around a heavier object (the lead) and the imaginary center of gravity created by both objects. Think of the moon swinging around the earth. Anyway, that action dissipates forward energy from the cast and creates greater air resistance than the chunk bait following directly behind the lead. Very short leaders dampen the helicopter effect.

But for bloodworms you don't need to worry about that. I usually do about 6-9" on the leader.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

A short 1.5-2" Snell is usually used for channel bass in the surf with the sinker on a slider on main line or leader. A regular fish finder uses a little longer leader 4"-10" some like longer Snell but I find they helicopter too much. I use a bead to protect my knot and a snap swivel to attach the sinker this holds up better than the plastic fishfinder things in the storesveven the "good" ones with yellow tops. I have a problem ripping them off on a power cast.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> A short 1.5-2" Snell is usually used for channel bass in the surf with the sinker on a slider on main line or leader. A regular fish finder uses a little longer leader 4"-10" some like longer Snell but I find they helicopter too much. I use a bead to protect my knot and a snap swivel to attach the sinker this holds up better than the plastic fishfinder things in the storesveven the "good" ones with yellow tops. I have a problem ripping them off on a power cast.


You talking about the braid friendly sinker slider?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't like slip sinker rigs JMHO


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Sandcrab said:


> View attachment 15080


Looks like the bead is on the wrong side of the slider(weight and coastlock snap)


----------



## mr47930 (Apr 7, 2014)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Looking for a better rig for surf fishing, had some good luck last weekend with rockfish but believe I missed a few nice hits with the regular bottom rig. When you cast this rig out do you just put it in your holder? It would seem that winding the line tight like you would with a regular bottom rig would defeat the purpose of this rig altogether.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Looks like the bead is on the wrong side of the slider(weight and coastlock snap)


Good catch! Who puts a bead on that side and not protect the knot?

Sandcrab


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Maybe there should be a bead at each end of slider to protect the knots at both beads


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

The bead is above the sinker slide to prevent the sinker from sliding up the line past the shock knot while fighting a fish. Especially helpful in crowds to prevent tangles. I do not like using a bead like that unless I am fishing in crowds. I am concerned if I have a break off and something picks up my bait and gets hooked the fish will be stuck dragging around an 8 oz sinker.

John


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

jlentz said:


> The bead is above the sinker slide to prevent the sinker from sliding up the line past the shock knot while fighting a fish. Especially helpful in crowds to prevent tangles. I do not like using a bead like that unless I am fishing in crowds. I am concerned if I have a break off and something picks up my bait and gets hooked the fish will be stuck dragging around an 8 oz sinker.
> 
> John


HUH?? 

Why even mess with a shock leader. Tie you're braid directly to the crane swivel, then you're leader(mono or flouro), I always use flouro, to the hook. Nice and simple. 

And what's up with the 13/0 circle hook on the diagram......might be OK for fishing a whole Bunker head at Assateague....but not a bloodworm in the bay.

Sorry SandCrab. :redface:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

CaliYellowtail said:


> HUH?? ,,,And what's up with the 13/0 circle hook on the diagram......might be OK for fishing a whole Bunker head at Assateague....but not a bloodworm in the bay.
> 
> Sorry SandCrab. :redface:


CYT,

That's a typical rig used for red drum during the Fall run at AI...

Sandcrab


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Would you leave the baitclicker on or off if casting with a conventional reel?


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

No clicker for when casting. The clicker, if I understand it correctly, is utilized for detection of the fish on unattended outfits.

You can always leave the clicker on while fighting a fish if that's your thing. haha


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

CaliYellowtail said:


> HUH??
> 
> Why even mess with a shock leader. Tie you're braid directly to the crane swivel, then you're leader(mono or flouro), I always use flouro, to the hook. Nice and simple.
> 
> ...


No shockleader? My pointer finger doesn't like the sound of that too much. I've had some bad experiences with direct line to terminal tackle on heavy setups. slice and dice...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Got 'em said:


> No shockleader? My pointer finger doesn't like the sound of that too much. I've had some bad experiences with direct line to terminal tackle on heavy setups. slice and dice...


 I have been known to wear a glove or use a piece of tape for that power cast.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

bluefish1928 said:


> Would you leave the baitclicker on or off if casting with a conventional reel?


offfffffff


----------

